
Ask HN: How can I teach others to code? - tiuPapa
So I am self-taught. I don&#x27;t work as a professional dev, but I am at a point where I can more or less create a working prototype and deploy. And now I am trying to get my friends to that point. I have guided them for the past few months and they are at that stage where you know the basics but have a hard time understanding how you can put everything together to develop your project. I did try building a project with them and show how things are done, but I am not that good at doing this and it turned out to be just me doing all the coding with explanations that went a bit over their heads and no one asking any doubts when it became confusing.
======
medhir
You should try and break down programming concepts and ask lots of questions
to see where their gaps in knowledge are.

Instead of doing all the coding yourself, leave it up to them by getting rid
of some of what you build and hand it to them as isolated exercises. This will
allow you to test their abilities incrementally and also give them a boost in
motivation to see something working.

Teaching others how to code is another skill to build just like programming.
You will learn through practice and get better at explaining abstract concepts
with clarity after explaining things clumsily the first time. Just keep at it.

